# z31 Five lug swap



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

hey- i have an 85 n/a and was wondering how difficult the five lug swap is and what parts i will need to do it.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

"If you have a 4 lug car and want to put 5 lug wheels on it, you can, but it takes some work. The front is easy to do, get the 5 lug hubs, 5 lug rotors, and calipers from an 84-86 5 lug car and bolt them on. As far as I know, they are completely interchangable. The rears however are a different story. It's nearly impossible to get the rear stub nut off to get to the rear bearings, and if you do get it off, it won't do you any good! The 5 lug cars had different rear wheels bearings and races, and spindles, etc. You will need the entire rear control arm assembly to get a 5 lug hub in the rear. The control arm thankfully bolts right in. Make sure you get the one that takes your half-shafts, they are different on turbos and non-turbos. All companion flanges fit onto all stub axles, so they are easy to swap around."-morgan from Z31.com 

this way you can have the turbo half shafts too!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> "If you have a 4 lug car and want to put 5 lug wheels on it, you can, but it takes some work. The front is easy to do, get the 5 lug hubs, 5 lug rotors, and calipers from an 84-86 5 lug car and bolt them on. As far as I know, they are completely interchangable. The rears however are a different story. It's nearly impossible to get the rear stub nut off to get to the rear bearings, and if you do get it off, it won't do you any good! The 5 lug cars had different rear wheels bearings and races, and spindles, etc. You will need the entire rear control arm assembly to get a 5 lug hub in the rear. The control arm thankfully bolts right in. Make sure you get the one that takes your half-shafts, they are different on turbos and non-turbos. All companion flanges fit onto all stub axles, so they are easy to swap around."-morgan from Z31.com
> 
> this way you can have the turbo half shafts too!


And while you're in there might as well do the diff...........


LSD


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

people reccomend the 87 stuff to get the bigger brakes and stuff, and i have also heard that you may get some parts off a z32 but i am not sure.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

and are the 87-89 turbo rotors any bigger than the N/A ones?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I believe the rotors for the Z31 are all the same as far as size, but the 87+ rear rotors are vented and all turbo front rotors are vented. You can install the Z32 front rotors and calipers, but not with the stock rims. the rotors and 4 piston calipers bolt right in. 87+ has a 2 piston caliper, but it still blows in comparison to the 4 piston ones.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

Ok- i have heard that you need the 87 hubs with the calipers and rotors off the z32- in the front it is no problem. in the rear if you want the z32 brakes you have to change out the loser control arm so the brakes will mount up right. and for all this work you get 4 piston calpiers all teh way around.


----------

